# Is eye rape a real thing now, or not?



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

Sometimes, well most of the time, I stare at this really sexy woman so much and I think it makes her uncomfortable but a few times I think she was staring at me. Did I eye rape her? :serious::serious: 

Is eye rape real or what? 

Even if it makes her unsettled, there's nothing wrong with admiring her especially because she dresses really seductively. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I like when she looks at me because she's interested at least. But we don't talk at all because I am shy and she is too cool for me but she speaks good English and Chinese.

Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Staring is uncomfortable..
Calling it Eye-Rape in unnatural...wtf


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

HPs Secret Admirer said:


> Sometimes, well most of the time, I stare at this really sexy woman so much and I think it makes her uncomfortable but a few times I think she was staring at me. Did I eye rape her? :serious::serious:
> 
> Is eye rape real or what?
> 
> ...


Staring is of course something that many people do not like.
On the other hand: if you dress in a certain way you can expect people looking at you.
So sometimes I find it weird they get mad for you looking while that the same time they are dressed in such a way you have to notice them.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

You can look but staring makes people uncomfortable. Now when I think a girl is that fine, I struggle to not look at her too so I get it. Just turn your head I guess. Staring creeps me out. I don't like being looked at as if I'm being followed or they think I'm a thief or a thug. I never think it's for attraction reasons tho, probably because I'm a guy.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

lol wtf?

it's not eye rape unless you detach your eyeballs and stick them...you know what, I'd rather not say it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its rude but staring is legal as far as I know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. It's not a real thing. It's just more bull**** made up by a generation that's gotten so wussed they can't even take being looked at the wrong way. I know that's kind of a bad thing to say on this forum but pushing ideas like this is NOT helping people with SA.

It IS inappropriate to stare at someone forever. You don't have to take it any further than that.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

^
yeah, exactly. oh what, are we gonna make staring punishable now? $250 fine for staring? it *can be* rude, but it's a very poor name for the phenomenon


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

I can guess that the motivating reason as to why being stared at is uncomfortable, which, so far has been the universal reply, is due to the way in which direct eye contact often means a challenge or a threat. :O:O:O

Even without direct eye contact, we have a way of sensing through peripheral vision when somebody is staring at us. :nerd:

I should think this is due to curiousity more than aggression, but what do I know? :eyes oke


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, 'tis not illegal yet because no harm is done to the body, but to the mind?  Not sure there. 

Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Some people really have some weird ideas.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

If the last guy who eye raped me had held that stare for a few more seconds things might have gotten interesting. Stare at someone in a certain way long enough and you might get an aggressive response you won't like.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

HPs Secret Admirer said:


> Sometimes, well most of the time, I stare at this really sexy woman so much and I think it makes her uncomfortable but a few times I think she was staring at me. Did I eye rape her? :serious::serious:
> 
> Is eye rape real or what?
> 
> ...


That would be a really stupid new thing if it became something. I wouldn't be surprised if some horrible person cried eye rape so they can sue someone for their money...


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

mollitor said:


> If the last guy who eye raped me had held that stare for a few more seconds things might have gotten interesting. Stare at someone in a certain way long enough and you might get an aggressive response you won't like.


Thats it!

It might get violent. Some people do not respond well to this.
Some very protective idiots might even start a fight if you look/stare at their girlfriend.


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jesus tapdancing christ, "eye rape"? Come man, get real, and don't come up with this bull****. Jesus, sometimes this forum feels like its inhabited by 11 year olds.


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Some people really have some weird ideas.


Not some weird ideas, but we have MANY more where that came from! :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Best Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Richard83 said:


> Jesus tapdancing christ, "eye rape"? Come man, get real, and don't come up with this bull****. Jesus, sometimes this forum feels like its inhabited by 11 year olds.


Or feminists and SJWs


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No. There isn't even any way to tell if someone is looking at you _without having looked at them_. So if someone complains they were eye raped, both people must have been looking at each other, and since nobody can tell what someone else is thinking, in reality its closer to consensual eye sex.

Being able to look where you wan't is pretty much a basic freedom. Any harm that befalls someone from being looked at is contingent on them looking at the person looking at them, which is totally avoidable.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

mollitor said:


> If the last guy who eye raped me had held that stare for a few more seconds things might have gotten interesting. Stare at someone in a certain way long enough and you might get an aggressive response you won't like.


But I will like it! Aggressive women are fun. 000

Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

HPs Secret Admirer said:


> Is eye rape real or what?


No. If it were, every f-ing person who passes me by on the street should be arrested.


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

scarpia said:


>


Creepy.

Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm ok with people eye raping me. Ear rape is where I draw the line.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> No. If it were, every f-ing person who passes me by on the street should be arrested.


You get looked at so often?
I hardly see people looking at me to be honest.


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> No. There isn't even any way to tell if someone is looking at you _without having looked at them_. So if someone complains they were eye raped, both people must have been looking at each other, and since nobody can tell what someone else is thinking, in reality its closer to consensual eye sex.
> 
> Being able to look where you wan't is pretty much a basic freedom. Any harm that befalls someone from being looked at is contingent on them looking at the person looking at them, which is totally avoidable.


Well said! :smile2::smile2::smile2:

Best Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## HPs Secret Admirer (Dec 17, 2015)

drummerboy45 said:


> I'm ok with people eye raping me. Ear rape is where I draw the line.


You mean when someone plays their "music" so loud, or when cars speed outside the window, or people slam their things? :mum:mum:mum

Best Regards,
HPs Secret Admirer


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The struggle is real, use protection


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

binckie said:


> You get looked at so often?
> I hardly see people looking at me to be honest.


Yup. I have a facial difference (to put it nicely).

Would love to be invisible or sexually objectified. Either is better than this **** I have to live with.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Yup. I have a facial difference (to put it nicely).
> 
> Would love to be invisible or sexually objectified. Either is better than this **** I have to live with.


Ah ok, yes, I can understand that people would look a lot or stare!


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

HPs Secret Admirer said:


> But I will like it! Aggressive women are fun. 000
> 
> Regards,
> HPs Secret Admirer


>

I'm a dude lol
The guy was staring at me like he wanted to fight. I was armed and had a big height and physical advantage, not that I'm a violent guy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Staring is socially unacceptable, but not criminal. Stare away, just be prepared to royally creep some people out if you get caught. That's why the quick glance was invented. You can do several quick glances and see just about the same as if you were staring.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

mollitor said:


> >
> 
> I'm a dude lol
> The guy was staring at me like he wanted to fight. I was armed and had a big height and physical advantage, not that I'm a violent guy.


Armed?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> No. There isn't even any way to tell if someone is looking at you _without having looked at them_. So if someone complains they were eye raped, both people must have been looking at each other, and since nobody can tell what someone else is thinking, in reality its closer to consensual eye sex.
> 
> Being able to look where you wan't is pretty much a basic freedom. Any harm that befalls someone from being looked at is contingent on them looking at the person looking at them, which is totally avoidable.


peripheral vision dumb ***?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

That's creepy not gonna lie. : (


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The Starry night said:


> That's creepy not gonna lie. : (


They teach it on TV


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wasn't aware eye rape ever _was_ considered a thing in the first place... :um

And this is coming from somebody who loathes being stared at.



scarpia said:


>


I watched that movie just the other day! I think we should crown D'Onofrio the King of Eye Rape. 

...Or not. I actually really like D'Onofrio. That idea sounded better in my head, to be honest. :um


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> shes looking at you because shes wondering why this ugly fat pedophile looking virgin is staring at her. comon do you have any dignity? just look once and go on with ur busniness. so rude


That's unnecessarily mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I had a creepy stare moment before leaving work. I was deep in thought so I have this blank stare on my face :l and my co worker thought I was looking at her when I wasn't even really aware.

I mean I was aware I was looking at her in some way but my mind wasn't even close to thinking about her she just so happen to be standing across from me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a form of sexual harassment. If you're doing this at work be careful.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

binckie said:


> Armed?


Well not a gun like half my family carries but I've carried a knife ever since I was 8. 99% of the time people are borrowing it to open boxes or cut fruit :sigh


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Jesuszilla said:


> I had a creepy stare moment before leaving work. I was deep in thought so I have this blank stare on my face :l and my co worker thought I was looking at her when I wasn't even really aware.
> 
> I mean I was aware I was looking at her in some way but my mind wasn't even close to thinking about her she just so happen to be standing across from me


I have this happen more often than I care to say. When you zone out in a public place it's kind of hard to find some direction to zone out in without inadvertently seeming to focus on somebody else. ;_;


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> peripheral vision dumb ***?


Hmm, it is kinda confusing now, I will try to follow the logic through...

1. If someone knows someone else is looking directly at them, they can claim its eye rape.

2. The person being eye raped cannot look _directly_ at the person eye raping them (to determine if they are being eye raped), otherwise they are also potentially eye raping that person back (as per 1).

3. Since you do need to have some vision of the person eye raping (to know you were eye raped at all) the way you bypass the problem in 2 is to only use your peripheral vision.

This correct?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

This thread has officially christened the official definition that is "Eye Rape".

_Not to be confused with skullphuk._


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Hmm, it is kinda confusing now, I will try to follow the logic through...
> 
> 1. If someone knows someone else is looking directly at them, they can claim its eye rape.
> 
> ...


yeah or you could have your friends look and tell you ..


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

lol people srsly discussing "eye rape". 47 replies? it's a retarded concept. no it's not a real thing, it's a delusion caused by very irrational thought.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Hillary will make staring illegal.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

nubly said:


> It's a form of sexual harassment. If you're doing this at work be careful.


Only if you're an ugly dude. If you're a handsome guy, it's totally acceptable.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think that's what happend to my eye last year. I was anesthetized so I'm not sure. Just imagine A Clockwork Orange and you'll get the idea.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Hmm, it is kinda confusing now, I will try to follow the logic through...
> 
> 1. If someone knows someone else is looking directly at them, they can claim its eye rape.
> 
> ...





KurdishFella said:


> yeah or you could have your friends look and tell you ..


I don't think the friends can't look directly at the eye rapist. Looking directly at anyone is problematic because of 1. The friends would be performing a potential eye rape on the eye rapist should he notice them looking (in his peripheral vision) and declare it an eye rape.

I was planning on fashioning and wearing some special peripheral vision enhancing goggles so I couldn't accidentally eye rape anyone (but still see clearly) when I went out and about, but when I think about it further, even peripherally looking at someone is potential eye rape if the other person is able to detect you looking at them peripherally (with their own superior peripheral vision device).

The whole thing seems to degrade into a terrifying dystopian covert vision arms race


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

maybe we should make air rape a real thing while were going at it too. but you can eye rape me. i'll gladly reciprocate


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know why you felt the need to create a term like eye rape. If you're staring at someone, a lot, and they notice, it's going to make them uncomfortable and they're going to think you're creepy, and depending on the context it may even be actionable as sexual harassment and you could find yourself in legal trouble. It's wrong to do, no matter how sexy she happens to be. So knock it off


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Staring is okay in different cultures. Here in the USA, it's considered as rude which others don't realize. People believe they are complimenting you when they stare at you, but really when the staring continues for an inappropriately long time until the person is out of the person's sight, that's invading someone's privacy. I always get women I don't find attractive bluntly staring at me believing that I would enjoy it and reciprocate. I don't enjoy it at all. It grosses me out and pisses me off yet I try to be cordial about the unwanted sexual attention. Definitely cringe worthy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I get people who stare because I'm repulsive, but whatever the reason, it feels horribly uncomfortable. So please be respectful of people's feelings and stop with the staring.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It should not be done, but it is only in the political correctness insanity.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"waits for a radical feminist or an overly sensitive hipster doofus to arrest someone for staring too long at them and calling it eye-rape."

opcorn


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Eye-rape. Wtf. So if I zone-out and look your way for a little too long.. I'll go to prison and be labeled some sort of creep? Guess I'll just stay home for the rest of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "waits for a radical feminist or an overly sensitive hipster doofus to arrest someone for staring too long at them and calling it eye-rape."
> 
> opcorn


This. Eye rape? For real? Let me guess the victim is... of course female.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

UnusualSuspect said:


> Only if you're an ugly dude. If you're a handsome guy, it's totally acceptable.


I _really_ wish people here would quit insisting on this. :|

*Whoever it is who is staring at me, it'll make me uncomfortable and irritated. That goes for whether it's a hot guy, an ugly guy, a woman, or one of my own parents. Hell, even my own picture on the computer screen, a stuffed toy, or a poster on my wall.*

My dad makes a point of staring at me just to irritate me, and it always works. :/ Plus I always used to have to cover up my posters or turn my toys away at times to avoid their "staring." I can't use my own photo as my avatar because I hate how I stare at myself!

*In fact, if a hot guy were staring at me I'd probably get even more uneasy because all I'd be able to think is, WHY is he staring at me when he could be staring at somebody far more attractive??--surely he's thinking something very cruel?* :afr

Yes, of course there are people who are flattered when attractive people stare, and irritated when unattractive people stare; but that by far does not apply to all people--_especially people with anxiety issues_.

There are surely guys here who feel more anxious when hot women stare at them, aren't there? :um

...Tl;dr, _please_ stop assuming how people will feel when somebody of a particular appearance stares at them. Some of us, especially those of us with anxiety issues, genuinely get creeped out no matter who it is. :/


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I _really_ wish people here would quit insisting on this. :|
> 
> *Whoever it is who is staring at me, it'll make me uncomfortable and irritated. That goes for whether it's a hot guy, an ugly guy, a woman, or one of my own parents. Hell, even my own picture on the computer screen, a stuffed toy, or a poster on my wall.*
> 
> ...


Just for the record, my post was a joke/sarcasm.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

lol they did a staring prank on Just For Laughs Gags


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

No, that's not a real thing...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know why you felt the need to create a term like eye rape. If you're staring at someone, a lot, and they notice, it's going to make them uncomfortable and they're going to think you're creepy, and depending on the context it may even be actionable as sexual harassment and you could find yourself in legal trouble. It's wrong to do, no matter how sexy she happens to be. So knock it off


Lol its been a thing forever.. When I was in the military in 2000 the drill instructors used to tell recruits to stop eyeball ****ing them.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol its been a thing forever.. When I was in the military in 2000 the drill instructors used to tell recruits to stop eyeball ****ing them.


**** is consentual. Rape is not.

(I'm guessing ****ing doesn't mean licking or kissing)>


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

VanDamme said:


> **** is consentual. Rape is not.
> 
> (I'm guessing ****ing doesn't mean licking or kissing)>


They were basically accusing the recruits of eye raping them.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Unfortunately eye rape is very real and can lead to unwanted eye pregnancy and then to eye babies.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Unfortunately eye rape is very real and can lead to unwanted eye pregnancy and then to eye babies.


In Steve Job's case it led to eye phones... :haha:hide


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Darktower776 said:


> Unfortunately eye rape is very real and can lead to unwanted eye pregnancy and then to *eye *babies.


And then come the *cr*y** babies. :grin2:


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

mollitor said:


> Well not a gun like half my family carries but I've carried a knife ever since I was 8. 99% of the time people are borrowing it to open boxes or cut fruit :sigh


Oh ok.
I was thinking you had a gun!
So a knife, is that also legal in the USA?
Personally I find it weird how you guys can carry guns, it freaks me out to be honest.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

binckie said:


> Oh ok.
> I was thinking you had a gun!
> So a knife, is that also legal in the USA?
> Personally I find it weird how you guys can carry guns, it freaks me out to be honest.


Nope. No guns on me. My doctor prescribing certain anxiety meds to me early this year might have disqualified me from becoming a license concealed carry holder. 
Knives are legal depending on local state or city laws. Like no switchblades or butterfly knives. A lot of men here wear knives although I've never seen a knife fight in the news. It's mostly to use it as a tool.

If I see a stranger with a gun it can be unsettling but if it's a family member who I know has my best interest in mind it's rather comforting. The idea that we'll probably be okay even if we are attacked by rabid dogs, zombies, or a local gang is pretty nice.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It probably is a thing for tumblr tards.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

mollitor said:


> Nope. No guns on me. My doctor prescribing certain anxiety meds to me early this year might have disqualified me from becoming a license concealed carry holder.
> Knives are legal depending on local state or city laws. Like no switchblades or butterfly knives. A lot of men here wear knives although I've never seen a knife fight in the news. It's mostly to use it as a tool.
> 
> If I see a stranger with a gun it can be unsettling but if it's a family member who I know has my best interest in mind it's rather comforting. The idea that we'll probably be okay even if we are attacked by rabid dogs, zombies, or a local gang is pretty nice.


I am pretty sure you meet more strangers than family members when you walk on the street?

For me it stays weird as an idea.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

binckie said:


> I am pretty sure you meet more strangers than family members when you walk on the street?
> 
> For me it stays weird as an idea.


Well yes, obviously, but most people keep their guns hidden. You could walk past ten adults and not be able to tell each one has a gun. It's usually only off-duty officers who wear visible holstered weapons.

Just keep in mind these aren't necessarily wanna-be cowboys. My grandfather and uncle carry guns because they work at a jewelry store and transport valuables. They've been held up in the past.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know, I am not even "allowed" to look at women, although sometimes I still do it without getting caught.
Hey, I'm still a man. lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

mollitor said:


> Well yes, obviously, but most people keep their guns hidden. You could walk past ten adults and not be able to tell each one has a gun. It's usually only off-duty officers who wear visible holstered weapons.
> 
> Just keep in mind these aren't necessarily wanna-be cowboys. My grandfather and uncle carry guns because they work at a jewelry store and transport valuables. They've been held up in the past.


Here in Germany you are not even allowed to protect yourself properly.
IF you have to, you have to make sure not to hurt the "poor" criminal too much or else you are gonna get effed by the law.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

mollitor said:


> Well yes, obviously, but most people keep their guns hidden. You could walk past ten adults and not be able to tell each one has a gun. It's usually only off-duty officers who wear visible holstered weapons.
> 
> Just keep in mind these aren't necessarily wanna-be cowboys. My grandfather and uncle carry guns because they work at a jewelry store and transport valuables. They've been held up in the past.


True, you would not see it, but that would not make it better (on the contrary). I would wonder all the time who has one!

And no: of course not all of them are cowboys, but just one has to be ... and **** hits the fence.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

McFly said:


>


Apparently, animals can also do it:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's weird to stare. You can't expect to have any luck unless you actually try talking to her.


----------



## Bundleofnerves (Sep 28, 2015)

One time a girl was on the subway and looked very attractive, but was ****ty. IE wearing revealing clothes, i starred at her, i was 12, she gave me a dirty look back like she was uncomfortable. i was like wtf m8 do u not expect to the get attention of a kid going thru puberty dressing like that?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Bundleofnerves said:


> One time a girl was on the subway and looked very attractive, but was ****ty. IE wearing revealing clothes, i starred at her, i was 12, she gave me a dirty look back like she was uncomfortable. i was like wtf m8 do u not expect to the get attention of a kid going thru puberty dressing like that?


I mean its funny. Women where these clothing for attention. And then when they get it 'were the creeps'.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The thirst is real!


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Gotta be smooth with it. And wear a suit.


----------

